# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Farthest shot with a .22 rifle

## Wildthang

The farthest I have ever shot anything with a .22LR was prairie dogs out in the west. I was hitting them at around 130 yards pretty consistantly after I got the windage down. I have hit crows out to around 75 too 100 yards, didn't hit them every time at that range but several bit the dirt.
One thing that got me to thinking about this, is another forum I frequent where people target practice with22 rifles out to 500 yards. They put a 20 mil scope base on so they can keep the scope in mid range adjustment, and use basically high end tactical scopes for their optics, and also have tournament target shoots with the lowely .22 rifle. They use subsonic ammo so it doesn't lose it's stabilization when it goes subsonic.
At first I thought they were crazy, but it is starting to sound like a lot of fun. I guess before I got on that forum, I never knew that .22's could shoot accurately for 500 yards, and always assumed they were a 100 yard maximum rifle. I would never shoot at game at those extreme ranges, but at targets what to heck!
So this summer when I get my target range set up, I'm going to try this just to see how accurate my .22's are, and of course, the ammo is fairly cheap so it's not like it will cost a lot of money. 
Have any of you guys ever shot a .22 at a 500 yard target? And What is the farthest shot youv'e ever made in any situation?

----------


## kyratshooter

I have never purposfully shot at anything at 500 with a .22, and do not intend too.

I have shot at extremely long range, just to see how far the rounds will go before falling, and it is not a mile.

The local public range had a 100 yard restriction on the range for a while and I did shoot my reworked 10/22 at 100.  The same rifle that will group inside 1/2" at 50 yards spreads to 3" at 100.  That was off sandbags with a 12 power scope, from the same shooting table I use for the 50 yard shooting.  

That is a little bity 40 grain pill that does not start out much over 1200fps and drops off fast.  the hyper velocity rounds start out faster but drop speed rapidly.  Bullet drop at 500 is measured in feet (like 20 feet, not 2 feet), not inches.  And once zeroed and hitting at 500, on a completely calm, mariage free and windless day, the rifle is worthless for anything between here and there.

----------


## huskymill

There’s an open field near here that I go shooting sometimes with a few friends. They all have mosin nagants and I have my grandpa’s old Mossberg 42m .22. My ammo is cheaper and my gun shoots more accurately. I was able to hit 3 out of 5 empty 12 gauge shells at around 160 yards. I don’t have the exact range it may have been more like 155. .22 is not the wimpy caliber that everyone makes it out to be, plus you can’t beat the price of ammo.

----------


## SARKY

I compete monthly in a 100 meter shoot with the 22lr. Most of the guys are using Anschutz and other expensive guns while i'm using my 10-22. Granted it's tricked out and I hold my own with them. 
Longest shot on a groundhog 150 yards

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

This isn't about shooting long, but I had to share this one. 

I've heard about some club in Va. (I lost the info.) having .22 shoots. They have two classes. With scope or without scope. That's it. Any .22, any ammo. The thing that made it interesting to me (Read as; not won by the guy who could buy the most expensive rifle.) is that all shots were made standing....freehand. (I'm not sure if they allowed slings.)

----------


## shiftyer1

I've seen a video....youtube maybe,  of a guy shooting 500 yards with a .22.  He was just kinda lobbing them in.

----------


## kyratshooter

My club used to have a $100 .22 shoot.  It was off the bench.

If you won anyone in the club could buy your rifle for $100.  If you refused to sell you forfitted the match.

That was done to insure that money was not the decesive issue.  no one was supposed to have more than the $100 limit in their gun.  That did not mean there was not a lot of tuning and gunsmithing tricks being done.

We still have .22 silhouette shoots each weekend.  Offhand at 25-50-75-100.  All these shotgun shell at 150 yard shooters ought to show up, they could make a killing!  I have only seen the entire course cleaned once in three years and that guy nearly wet his pants before it was over.

----------


## Wildthang

> I have only seen the entire course cleaned once in three years and that guy nearly wet his pants before it was over.


You guys were supposed to stop shooting while he was pickin up the lead :Scared:

----------


## kyratshooter

> You guys were supposed to stop shooting while he was pickin up the lead


I was working as range safety officer at the Friendship Indiannia fall national shoot one year when suddenly the entire range went dead silent.  A doe with a fawn had walked smack onto the offhand pistol range and proceeded to amble all the way across the pistol, offhand rifle and bench gun ranges.  Everyone simply stopped shooting and let the family cross without even having to call "cease fire".  

Even after I called "resume fire" they looked at me from up and down the range and asked if I was sure the deer were clear.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> I have shot at extremely long range, just to see how far the rounds will go before falling, and it is not a mile.
> 
> .


Curious as to how you did this.

----------


## Wildthang

Watch the dust fly? Out in the desert it works!

----------


## Old GI

Why all the hubbub?  It says right on the box it may shoot over a mile!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

> Curious as to how you did this.


He's fast. Reallllly fast.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Curious as to how you did this.


What you do is get into a spot where you can see the curvature of the earth and there is sand all the way to the horizion.  Then you begin walking the shots out as far as you can while watching for little puffs of dust on the ground.  It is handy if you have some reference points and someone spotting your shots.

It ain't rocket science.

I am convinced that the only way a .22LR round will go a mile is if it is skipping along the water like a flat rock.

----------


## Rick

Actually, with that whole curvature of the earth thing and propellants and gravity and what not it is kinda rocket science.

----------


## Sparky93

Farthest shot I ever got with .22 was a squirrel at about 60 yards at the most. My little .22 anschutz is a tack driver I tell you what.

----------


## Rick

He didn't mean it, SD. He's just a kid. (never use the term "what you said" where SD can hear it. It's almost like saying Niagara Falls. 

Niagara Falls! Slowly I turned.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yJBh...eature=related

----------


## Sparky93

What Did I say, what did I say! Should I go into hiding?! lol

----------


## Rick

It's what you called your anschutz. Only a hammer can do that thing.

----------


## Sparky93

> It's what you called your anschutz. Only a hammer can do that thing.


lol, I'll say it this way, at 50 yards I can shoot a paper 5 times and only have one hole (note this as sending 5 bullets through the same hole, not missing the target, just wanted to clarify lol)

----------


## Rick

More gooder.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

I've walked shots out with my 22 and SKS before so I understand the rocket science behind it.  I guess I'm just not seeing all of the hard mathematical numbers add up to your claims.  How far did your shots go?  What were you using to measure the distance?  I know my range finder only goes to 1000 yds.  (I'm sure there are better ones out there.) Even with a spotting scope there are too many variables about tracking that little piece of lead hitting the ground and making a "poof" to obtain an accurate measurable distance.  I think projecting the the bullet at a 45 degree angle that little sucker will travel farther than most think.  (I read that on the internet somewhere so it must be true)  Besides, I suck at math and this is something, how far will a .22 bullet shoot, that I have always wondered.  I think we should call in... The Mythbusters!!   :Laugh:

----------


## hunter63

Since I'm on the interweb, I can hold a 1/2 group at 500 meters (always use meters when you are trying to impress someone on the interweb) with my Savage model 15, SS that I paid $13 dollars for in about '59....off hand, but have to hold to the left a tad, as I dropped it off my handle bars on my bike and bent the front sight......No, seriously.....

I have no idea, never really paced off a squirrel........ what does one shoot at, at one mile.....?

----------


## wtrfwlr

> ..
> 
> I have no idea, never really paced off a squirrel........ what does one shoot at, at one mile.....?


Ummm........A Sand Dune? Or maybe a Rogue Wave in the Ocean!

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> I have no idea, never really paced off a squirrel........ what does one shoot at, at one mile.....?


Hopefully with a .22, NOTHING!  Just wondering if the bullet will travel as far as the warning label claims...

----------


## kyratshooter

> I've walked shots out with my 22 and SKS before so I understand the rocket science behind it.  I guess I'm just not seeing all of the hard mathematical numbers add up to your claims.  How far did your shots go?  What were you using to measure the distance?  I know my range finder only goes to 1000 yds.  (I'm sure there are better ones out there.) Even with a spotting scope there are too many variables about tracking that little piece of lead hitting the ground and making a "poof" to obtain an accurate measurable distance.  I think projecting the the bullet at a 45 degree angle that little sucker will travel farther than most think.  (I read that on the internet somewhere so it must be true)  Besides, I suck at math and this is something, how far will a .22 bullet shoot, that I have always wondered.  I think we should call in... The Mythbusters!!


you will find that maximim range is not achieved at 45 degrees.  Max range will be achieved at somewhere between 30-35 degrees and any variation from that will bring the shots back in your direction.

As far as tracking the shots?  You use a reference point.  It is fairly easy to tell if the shots are landing before the reference point or beyond the reference point.  That is espically true of the .22LR which will land well within sight and is easy to track.    

How far did the .22 land?  It has been 40 years and I do not remember the exact number of feet and inches, but I do remember that I was amazed that is landed in sight and kept trying to get one out of visual range, and never did.  It was really closer to the 500-[600 yard mythical range if the internet champions.  The fact is that those people claiming to be shooting at 500 with a .22lr are at the very edge of its max range.  With the variations in ammo, mirage, wind, temperature inversions and all the things that can happen to a 40 grain bullet with very bad sectional density at 500 yards I would not guarentee being able to hit a school buss at 500 yards with a .22LR.

When it comes to firearms testing and the Mythbusters, I do not trust anyone in California to do the testing.  If they knew anything about firearms they would not be living there.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> When it comes to firearms testing and the Mythbusters, I do not trust anyone in California to do the testing.  If they knew anything about firearms they would not be living there.


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## finallyME

My .22LR is a tack driver.  :Smash:  But, it is hard on the stock.  If I hit the tack too hard, the stock breaks.  I guess it's good I am not trying to drive 16 penny nails.   :hammer:

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... I do not trust anyone in California to do the testing.  If they knew anything about firearms they would not be living there.


Ah-HEM!  Would you care to place your money where your "mouth" is...?

Here's the challenge -- can you and your .22LR routinely hit 10-inch targets (about the size of an inflated balloon) at 400 yards?

I happen to live in California and, with my scoped bolt-action .22LR, I can do this each and every day of the week.

It's your move...  :Tt2:   :Tt2:

----------


## Rick

I gotta hand it to you KY. Sometimes you come up with a gem. That right there was funny I don't care who you are. God bless them little gun totin' pygmies down there in New Guinea.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Ah-HEM!  Would you care to place your money where your "mouth" is...?
> 
> Here's the challenge -- can you and your .22LR routinely hit 10-inch targets (about the size of an inflated balloon) at 400 yards?
> 
> I happen to live in California and, with my scoped bolt-action .22LR, I can do this each and every day of the week.
> 
> It's your move...


It ain't MY move!

I guess only an Indian can do that.  

I already stated my opinion that shooting a 22lr at that range was a rediculious pursuit and I don't intend to waste my time doing it.

If I were to do so I am sure that IF the conditions were perfect, and IF my ammo were perfect, and IF I could properly dope in the 247" of drop (20.58 feet), since my rifle will group about 3" at 100 I SHOULD be able to keep the shots inside 12" at 400.

However, I am not sure that the slug, with only 500fps left at 400 yards, would be able to punch a hole through the paper.

----------


## Sparky93

Now I am wanting to set up a piece of plywood with a tack barely stuck in it and see if I can drive a tack at about 30 yards. I'll record it if I do, should be a fun trick shot if I pull it off lol

----------


## hunter63

Heck I done the split a .50 cal ball on an ax blade, breaking a clay bird on each side, with the muzzleloader, no once but 3 times in a row, to win a shoot off....with witnesses....
So hitting a baloon at 400 yards with a 22 should be apiece of cake....Until I try, it it will remin a possibility.

----------


## finallyME

> Ah-HEM!  Would you care to place your money where your "mouth" is...?
> 
> Here's the challenge -- can you and your .22LR routinely hit 10-inch targets (about the size of an inflated balloon) at 400 yards?
> 
> I happen to live in California and, with my scoped bolt-action .22LR, I can do this each and every day of the week.
> 
> It's your move...


I can do that each and every day of the week.  It might take me awhile, but eventually, I will have done it on Monday, Tuesday, Wed.....

----------


## finallyME

> Heck I done the split a .50 cal ball on an ax blade, breaking a clay bird on each side, with the muzzleloader, no once but 3 times in a row, to win a shoot off....with witnesses....
> So hitting a baloon at 400 yards with a 22 should be apiece of cake....Until I try, it it will remin a possibility.


Now, I KNOW I can split a .50 cal bullet with an axe.  The key to this is to not hold the bullet with your hand while swinging the axe.  You might miss.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Now I am wanting to set up a piece of plywood with a tack barely stuck in it and see if I can drive a tack at about 30 yards. I'll record it if I do, should be a fun trick shot if I pull it off lol


Thumbtack at 25-30 yards is no problem for a properly tuned .22 rifle/ammo combination Sparky.  

If you go over to the Rimfire Central Forum and look under the Supersport 10/22 section you will find about 150-200 people that can place all their shots inside 1/4" center to center at 25 yards.  My rifle will accomplish that with good ammo any trip to the range, but it took a full summer of ammo testing and accurizing work on the rifle to accomplish that. 

Not the capabilities of every .22 with any old ammo, but good rifles using good ammo.  It might also take a good lead sled and a 12x scope too.

----------


## Sparky93

> Thumbtack at 25-30 yards is no problem for a properly tuned .22 rifle/ammo combination Sparky.  
> 
> If you go over to the Rimfire Central Forum and look under the Supersport 10/22 section you will find about 150-200 people that can place all their shots inside 1/4" center to center at 25 yards.  My rifle will accomplish that with good ammo any trip to the range, but it took a full summer of ammo testing and accurizing work on the rifle to accomplish that. 
> 
> Not the capabilities of every .22 with any old ammo, but good rifles using good ammo.  It might also take a good lead sled and a 12x scope too.


What ammo did you find to be best for your .22, I'm going to get some different kinds to run through it and see what works best. This is my rifle http://www.rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=G2202030, it is worth a heck of a lot more than I thought it was, but it is also not in showroom condition but not beet to heck either it's still in awesome shape.

----------


## kyratshooter

> What ammo did you find to be best for your .22, I'm going to get some different kinds to run through it and see what works best. This is my rifle http://www.rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=G2202030, it is worth a heck of a lot more than I thought it was, but it is also not in showroom condition but not beet to heck either it's still in awesome shape.


What shoots best?  SK Pistol Match.  But I have to order it and pay shipping as well as the ammo price.
http://www.champchoice.com/detail.aspx?ID=2496

I found that plain old CCI MiniMags from Wallmart shoot within 1/16" of the SK at 25 yards.  That means they will shoot into 5/16" where the SK will go inside 1/4".  If your target was a thumb tack head you still hit it.  The CCI cost half as much and I can get them anywhere in the United States and know my rifle is already sighted in.  

One of the things you learn real quick when ammo testing is that changing brands of ammo can change your point of impact by as much as 3" at 25 yards and many of the "bulk ammo" choices will not group inside a 3" circle at 25 yards.  There are exceptions, but not many.  CCI Blazer is one of the exceptions.  It is not target grade ammo but it will stay inside 1/2"-3/4" at 25 yards.  That is good for a bulk ammo.

----------


## crashdive123

Tack driver huh?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## huskymill

I really wanted to go out and try for some 400 yard shots today out on the stamp sands but my jeep was giving me troubles so i never got a chance. I think my transmision is about to die on me  :Frown:

----------


## crashdive123

You could always shoot the transmission...........at 400 yards.

----------


## Wildthang

My .22, a Marlin XT-22 shoots more accurately with Eley and CCI than any other ammo. Eley is expensive stuff, but it will shoot good in almost any rifle. Note I said almost! Some .22 rifles are very picky about their ammo, so nothing is a sure thing, but with a new .22, I would start out with CCI, Eley, and Winchester. Normally one of those will shoot well in many different rifles.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> However, I am not sure that the slug, with only 500fps left at 400 yards, would be able to punch a hole through the paper.


My .22lr punches paper at that range all the time.  And, with all due respect to you, friend, it would only have to punch the tiniest of holes in an inflated balloon. Even a paperwad can do that.

My real point, however, has to do with your cavalier disrespect of Californians.  As a Californian (albeit transplanted from Alabama in 1988) I offered you a distinct challenge that you attempted to "straw-man" into a different subject area.

I am willing to accept that as your refusal to accept the challenge.  And that, of course, is commonly interpreted as an admission of error vis-a-vis California and Californians.  If such is not your desire, all ya gotta do is "pick up the glove" of my challenge.

Regards to all and enmity to none,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Wildthang

> My .22lr punches paper at that range all the time.  And, with all due respect to you, friend, it would only have to punch the tiniest of holes in an inflated balloon. Even a paperwad can do that.
> 
> My real point, however, has to do with your cavalier disrespect of Californians.  As a Californian (albeit transplanted from Alabama in 1988) I offered you a distinct challenge that you attempted to "straw-man" into a different subject area.
> 
> I am willing to accept that as your refusal to accept the challenge.  And that, of course, is commonly interpreted as an admission of error vis-a-vis California and Californians.  If such is not your desire, all ya gotta do is "pick up the glove" of my challenge.
> 
> Regards to all and enmity to none,
> 
> -- *Nighteyes*


Daniel you have a most eloquent way of pooping on an unliked post :Scared:

----------


## Wildthang

Well I shot a gnat off of a hummingbirds rump at 200 yards in a hurricane with my old Sears and Robuck .22 one time, it must have been a lucky shot :Smartass:

----------


## natertot

> Daniel you have a most eloquent way of pooping on an unliked post


Even the TP looks good after he pooped! :Yes:

----------


## natertot

> Well I shot a gnat off of a hummingbirds rump at 200 yards in a hurricane with my old Sears and Robuck .22 one time, it must have been a lucky shot


Really? I thought I was the only one who pulled that off! :eyepoke:

----------


## Wildthang

> Really? I thought I was the only one who pulled that off!


Must be an Ohio thang man :Smartass:

----------


## Sparky93

> Must be an Ohio thang man


Oh ya, well us Indiana boys can shoot a hair of a frog at 300 yards  :m107:

----------


## Rick

And the frog will never even know he was shaved.

----------


## kyratshooter

> My .22lr punches paper at that range all the time.  And, with all due respect to you, friend, it would only have to punch the tiniest of holes in an inflated balloon. Even a paperwad can do that.
> 
> My real point, however, has to do with your cavalier disrespect of Californians.  As a Californian (albeit transplanted from Alabama in 1988) I offered you a distinct challenge that you attempted to "straw-man" into a different subject area.
> 
> I am willing to accept that as your refusal to accept the challenge.  And that, of course, is commonly interpreted as an admission of error vis-a-vis California and Californians.  If such is not your desire, all ya gotta do is "pick up the glove" of my challenge.
> 
> Regards to all and enmity to none,
> 
> -- *Nighteyes*


Sorry Daniel, the challenge was accepted and accomplished 2 days ago.  I had 17 witnesses but I did not get any of their names, however one said he was a cop from two states over and one was a 17 year old x-navy seal, so the results of the test were verified.

It took two shots to zero but after the second shot everyone scattered since the slugs were bouncing off the balloons and scaring everyone as they zinged past us going faster on the way back than on the way out.

And now I have enmity and gauntlets thrown at me from clear across the nation!  I am crushed.  How will I show my face at the Plantation house after dodging a duel?  I'll probably have to run off out west somewhere and hide from my shame. 

By the way, did you catch any of the banter between Ohio and Indiannaia over the past two or three days?  How about Wildthing and Natertot and Rick and me razzing each other over Ohio, Indiannia, Kentucky and TN?  That's sort of what we do here and Kalifornians are the fairest game of all, after all, look where you live.  Buttons on your magazine releases, no pistol grips, no hicapacity magazines, lead bullets outlawed, and you people still stay there.  I took that as a general indication of a unique sense of humor.

Lighten up Kalifornia dude!

----------


## Wildthang

> Oh ya, well us Indiana boys can shoot a hair of a frog at 300 yards


Using a 400 pound frog with a giant afro :Smartass:

----------


## natertot

> Oh ya, well us Indiana boys can shoot a hair of a frog at 300 yards


Actually, you missed! I shot it off for you clear from Ohio so you wouldn't feel bad. :Angel:

----------


## Rick

Massachusetts may be the fairest game of all but, yeah, Kalifornia is a reaaaaally close second. 

Are you trembling or is the ground shaking again?

----------


## kyratshooter

I'm trembling for sure.   It has to be me, you know how scarce earthquakes are around here.

----------


## tsitenha

Well the furthest shot I ever had with a .22lr was with an old Cooey single shot, at optimum angle (national secret) it went and went till it just disappeared into the horizon. I just stood there for awhile waiting to see any results, to my surprise I felt a tap on my left back shoulder, turned and no one was there. At my heels was the spent .22lr bullet covered in dust from it's flight, this was verified by 2 ravens and a magpie.  :Smile:  
Daniel, your a good man with good words, never told me an untruth.

----------


## Rick

Well I swan. I never........All the way 'round the world you say? The ravens I'd believe but I've never met a magpie I'd trust very much.

----------


## Wildthang

Those Indiana dudes can't hit a bull in the a$$ with a base fiddle :Smartass:

----------


## Rick

That...uh....includes you does it there Mr. Eli Lilly?

----------


## kyratshooter

You guys are getting a bit frisky for folks that only live a couple of hours apart and have access to public ranges!  It is spring and no one is snowed in any more.

You guys could all run over here to KY and use our generous facilities at the local WMA and settle this series of wild accusations.  All we have to do is catch a couple of whiskered misquitoes and hairy frogs and we are all set.

I'll bet Rick could shoot a .22 even with a gimpy shoulder.  

If we planned an outting for a Friday we could even shoot some trap.  Friday night is trap night at the club and nonmembers are welcome.  

Right now we have about a 30 MPH wind going on, so that would play heck with the long range .22 shooting but at least it would put folks in their place and give them some perspective.  Most of the perspective being a good look at how small an 24 inch gong is at 350 yards.  Our club has a ringer set up at that range just to shut people up.  If we tried to get a full 400 we would have to park the target against the side of the local day care.  

It's amazing how few people at our range claim they can hit teny-tiny targets at what they think is "about that far" when all you have to do is say "there it is, a 2 foot circle at 350, go for it!"

----------


## randyt

I would much rather test my trapping skills than shooting. I can kill a animal miles away, does that count?

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Well I shot a gnat off of a hummingbirds rump at 200 yards in a hurricane with my old Sears and Robuck .22 one time, it must have been a lucky shot


 :Laugh:   :Laugh:   :Yes:   :Innocent:

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... and Kalifornians are the fairest game of all, after all, look where you live.  Buttons on your magazine releases, no pistol grips, no hicapacity magazines...


And many acclaimed shooting sports founded, including IPSC, SASS, Western 3-Gun, X-3 Multi-Gun, and more.

I do admit to a certain sensitivity to "attacks" on California (note the correct, adult spelling).  I make no apologies for same because of the widespread and rather fallacious stereotypes that are commonly applied to ALL Californians.

I repeat the by-now-friendly challenge.  I'll pit myself, my CZ-452 Varmint bolt-action rifle in .22lr, and my 3-10x40mm scope against you and your .22lr equipment.  The targets will be approximately 10-inch inflated balloons at 400 yards.  He who hits the most balloons in the established (and yet-to-be-determined) time period shall be the winner.  I am open to having credible witnesses/judges observe and report on the shoots that occur in two, widely-separated, locations.  The loser buys the winner a sumptuous dinner in the restaurant of the winner's choice -- said dinner not to exceed Sixty Dollars ($60.00) including tip.

'Tis put-up-or-shut-up time. Whaddaya say?  :Devil:   :Devil:   :fisticuffs:  

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... to my surprise I felt a tap on my left back shoulder, turned and no one was there. At my heels was the spent .22lr bullet covered in dust from it's flight, this was verified by 2 ravens and a magpie.


Don't forget to mention all the passport stamps...  :Chinese:   :Ninja:   :Arabia:   :Alucard:   :Osama:   :canadian:   :Cowboy: 




> Daniel, your a good man with good words, never told me an untruth.


Thanks, bro, for an extremely powerful compliment.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## oldtrap59

JMPOV. The military has several weapons made to be very accurate at 500 yards and also very effective. Also each year I hear about the long shooters out west and how they hit targets out in the range of 800 and 900 yards. Guess what I'm saying is. If you wanted to hit something out at 500 yards and you had a choice of weapons, would you choose a 22lr? Or even if you didn't have a choice would you use the 22lr? Might want to let the target get a bit closer? 22 ammo is cheap but why waste it? Hiting a target at 500 yards with any 22lr has about the same odds as the lottery Imo. Maybe I just need more practice. Isn't hitting what you're shooting at,with effect the point?

Oldtrap

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... 22 ammo is cheap but why waste it? Hiting a target at 500 yards with any 22lr has about the same odds as the lottery Imo.


Perhaps you just don't have the right .22lr/scope combination, bro.




> Maybe I just need more practice. Isn't hitting what you're shooting at,with effect the point


That's exactly the point.  Practicing certain aspects of long-distance shooting with a .22lr is a whole heckuva lot cheaper than practicing the same skills with a larger, more powerful (and much more expensive-to-feed) center-fire rifle.  I mean, if the wind isn't kicking up, the fact that I can regularly hit a 10-inch balloon at 400 yards with my scoped .22lr speaks very well of my ability to hit targets a good bit farther away with my scoped 5.56mm AR15 or my scoped .308 Savage 10FP.

-- *Daniel Nighteyes*

----------


## Wildthang

Some snipers will tell you that you can learn more about windage and elevation adjustments with a .22 that with any other gun. That is because they dramatize the effects of wind, gravity, and velocity, and it becomes very obvious how the physics of ballistics affect a bullet in flight!

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Some snipers will tell you that you can learn more about windage and elevation adjustments with a .22 that with any other gun.


Exactly...

----------


## Rick

Never met a sniper. They don't tell me anything. I'm not in the "sniper" in crowd I guess.

----------


## natertot

Hmmmm. All this talk about shooting, I think I may have to make a range trip soon!

----------


## Wildthang

> Never met a sniper. They don't tell me anything. I'm not in the "sniper" in crowd I guess.


Hello Rick!

----------


## Rick

You silly. I mean a REAL sniper. Everyone is a sniper, Seal, Special Forces or CIA today. Everyone wins at Vegas, too. I guess I'm the only guy that isn't and don't. I'm probably the guy keeping the lights on in those fancy casinos 'cause the only thing I get money out of is the change machine. 

If I hit anything at the range I'm pretty happy. That includes trees, barns and targets. "Long Range" shooting to me is the 25 yard target at the "500 Yard Range".

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

<---- Not a sniper

----------


## crashdive123

I went snipe hunting once.

----------


## Rick

Oh snap. Been there done that. Took some girls snipe huntin' a time or two but that's a whole 'nuther story.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I went snipe hunting once.


<--- Has instigated snipe hunts on more than one occasion.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Oh snap. Been there done that. Took some girls snipe huntin' a time or two but that's a whole 'nuther story.


<--- Substituted "submarine races" for snipe hunts on several occasions.  ['Course, my teen and early adult years were spent on the Gulf Coast.]

----------


## vikingchief

I used to spend summers hunting ground hogs as a farm kid in southern Ontario,Canada.When I was 14,I made my personal best record shot.The rifle was a Voere .22lr,semi-automatic which could be locked into single shot.The scope was a Tasco 4x and the ammo was a Stinger .22lr hollow point,29 grain.The target was a ground hog,slight downhill shot,very light wind...and it was a standing shot not prone.I aimed about a foot high and caught it square in the side of the head.Now for the good part....Distance: 134 yards.I watched through the scope after I made my shot and the hog was still standing up.I thought I missed,then about 5 seconds later the hog fell over dead.I have to add ...I surprised myself that day.At 50 years old,I am no longer a farmer or a hunter,but I remember that day as if it was yesterday.Safe Hunting Everyone.

----------

